# Seen this little guy yesterday!



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Had the dogs out Woodcock hunting and seen this owl!
It seemed young, and about 8"tall


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like a flammulated owl with the dark eyes and shorter ears, but I think they are found farther west.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know much about owls, it appeared to have a bunch of downy feathers on it. The pictures came from my phone, sometimes it would be nice to carry a good camera. Then again, trampling around in the woods carrying a gun I probably shouldn't. 
My uncle is a bird bird watcher, so I sent him the pics. He wrote this back! 
The size would make it either an Eastern Screech Owl or a Northern Saw-whet Owl. Either could be found out there but the Screech Owl would be more

prevalent. The head looks a little squarish and it appears to have tufted ears so, my guess is an Eastern Screech Owl. Nice find.

Josh


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool whatever kind it is. I think owls are awesome


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The Rev. said:


> Very cool whatever kind it is. I think owls are awesome


Yeah, until they grab your right shoulder in a pass by as you sit in a tree stand 25' in the air.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Young Red Eastern Screech.

Marc


----------

